# ***Picturs add'd*** 50, 54 and 58 Muzzle Stuffer insights



## Marlin_444 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey All:

I just picked up a H&R Huntsman .58 Cal Muzzle Stuffer...  I know the "Rag" on it is it's unsafe ("O" rings in the Breach Plug).  Seen a fix (drilled, tapped & screwed)...  

My Gun Smithy can fix it...  Just wanted to get some load input from you users of the "Front End Loader" (Powder Charge, Lead Ball etc.)

I have been using a 50 for sometime and love it...  Don't really need info on it..  I use 150 Trip 7, pushes a 270 Platinum Powerbelt (Thank you very much!)

The other one is a recent "Gimme" (54) from someone we all know and love (well, maybe that's a little to Fru Fru) or like a whole lot...  (Thanks Eddy!)

Some input on Powder Charge, Lead Ball here would be apprecia-menated too...  

I am not much on Say-Bows ("Sabots"), so won't really use that info; mainly interested in Round (Lead) Balls... 

I appreciate it!


----------



## Bill Brown (Dec 6, 2007)

T/C has some different conicals in the .54. I would have to look in my box, I have a .54 T/C Firehawk.


----------



## chiggerbait (Dec 6, 2007)

150 grains of Triple 7 is a really hot load for a 50 cal magnum. I don't know the pressures you are generating but I believe that is too much. Triple 7 is a more powerful powder than standard black powder or Pyrodex and loads should be reduced according to the label on mine. I shoot a Pursuit Pro 50 magnum and use 120 grains of Triple 7 under a 193 grain Powerbelt with good accuracy. Good luck.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 6, 2007)

I target practice with 75-80 grains of Pyrodex or 777 with a
54 cal(.535 diameter) round ball and tight patch.....Also use
plastic patches (sabot jackets) specifically for round balls when I can find them....
Mine is a 54 cal Hawken....

Will hunt with 80-85 grains of powder and round ball, or 80 grains
of powder and a Maxi-ball....


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 6, 2007)

*58, 54 & 50*

Great, thanks for the input... 

Let me restate what I am looking for - 

.54 Calber Sidelock 24" Barrel (Not sure of year it's as heavy as it looks) - loading recommendations (Powder/Ball) for a "Carbine Style" sidelock (Investarms) Lyman Style; it has a rig for using 550 Mini Magnum Primers.

.58 Caliber H&R Huntsman (70's Model - Right Smart Look'n aint it...) 28" Barrel - loading recommendations (Powder/Ball).  It's a sharp rig that I want to tune up for Bear Season next year!

NOTE:  (Yep merc123, that is the old Gun Rack)

.58 is on the top 

.54 is at the bottom







All you Round Ballers out there gi'me some info...

Thanks!


----------



## k_g_b (Dec 6, 2007)

Is that a CVA Bobcat or Mountain Stalker in the middle. Have you been shooting 150 grains powder in the 50 in it? How does it shoot? My info says not to load over 100 grains in it.


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 6, 2007)

dang that 54 looks familiar


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey K G B,

Yeah, thats a Bob Cat...  It's not my "Standard" 50 Cal...  I only shoot 100 out of it, I am looking to get a 45 Cal Bbl to replace the 50 on it...

Eddym gave me a Doner Shelled out 54 Cal, Beaten and Bent and so after what must have been minutes once I got back to the Cooter Ranch in Sparta, the result is in the pic at the botteom; looking to make it a "Primary Use" during "Pig Season"...  

So...  

Back to the thread...  Look'n for load info for .54 and .58 Muzzle Stuffers...


----------



## Minner (Dec 7, 2007)

I shoot a .54 cal T/C Renegade that looks very similar to your .54. I shoot 430 grain maxi-balls over 100 grains of pyrodex. It shoots great out to 50 yards or so (that's as far as I've shoot it as I like to keep my muzzleloader shots to 50-60 yards). If I were to do it over again, I'd probably shoot the maxi-hunter bullets from T/C instead of the maxi-balls simply because of the quasi-hollowpoint on the end.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 8, 2007)

*.54 & .58 input...*

Apprecite the .54 input... 

Still look'n for the elusive .58 shooter's input too... 

Thanks again!


----------



## Uncle Joe (Dec 9, 2007)

Gun digest BP loading manual for the 54 Lyman Deerstalker says
" this 54 cal rifle gave it's best performance with max safe load of  90 gr FFg and a 405  gr Maxi bullet
mv 1217  - me 1332

The only thing I found on a 58 so far was for a "Dixie Souave carbine"
460 gr Lyman minni ball over 70 -90 gr FFg or 100 gr pyrodex
or  Dixie springfield rifle:
505 gr lyman bullet (mould # 575213) over 60 gr FFg or pyrodex.
This was recomended as a target load.
You might want to call Deer Creak gunshop in Marietta 770-425-5060 Zach Rabun is the gunsmith, Pat Rabun is the talker or so it says on their business card. Pat is probably the sharpest old boy I know when it comes to black powder info.
Good luck with your loads.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 9, 2007)

*54 & 58 load...*

Hey Uncle Joe:

Much appreciated!


----------



## pnome (Dec 9, 2007)

That .54 is mighty pretty Marlin_444.   Looks like a carbine, should be great for pigs out to 100.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 9, 2007)

*.54 Carbine...*

Hey Pnome:

Have'nt bumped into you for a while... 

Yup, it's a Stumpy Car-Bean... 

Jus look'n ta-get the 411 on load (bullet, powder) from the X-sperts he on Woody's Nation so I don't go buy'n (or swap'n) for a bunch of Non-Necessaries for the "Possibles Bag"... 

Hope'n  ta get some max performance of 100 yards +/-... 

Think'n hard about all BP next season as a personal challenge. 

How's the Ball & Cap shoot'n goin?

Had any close encounters of the Deer Kind with it?

Do you shoot a "Front End Loader"?


----------



## pnome (Dec 9, 2007)

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey Pnome:
> 
> Have'nt bumped into you for a while...
> 
> ...




I got a .50 cal carbine that looks almost exactly like your .54 except mine has a rubber butt pad.  I thought the brass ones just looked a little too sadistic for me.  I wouldn't mind a .54  Let me know if you ever plan to sell it. 

Only carried the Cap-n-ball hunting with me once so far.  As a backup to my carbine.  Not deer hunting, but hog hunting.   Nothing yet, but once January comes around I'll be hitting the woods with it much more.

I go with 80 grains of GOEX and a patched round ball.  More than accurate enough for me.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Settles it for me!*



pnome said:


> I got a .50 cal carbine that looks almost exactly like your .54 except mine has a rubber butt pad.  I thought the brass ones just looked a little too sadistic for me.  I wouldn't mind a .54  Let me know if you ever plan to sell it.
> 
> Only carried the Cap-n-ball hunting with me once so far.  As a backup to my carbine.  Not deer hunting, but hog hunting.   Nothing yet, but once January comes around I'll be hitting the woods with it much more.
> 
> I go with 80 grains of GOEX and a patched round ball.  More than accurate enough for me.



Yep, the carbine's prolly gonna change my shoulder coller to a Plumish - Grape color since I am used to those Limb Saver Sissy Pads too... 

So, I'll use the .58 for Bear, .54 for Pigs and .50 for Deer... 

The .54 has a nipple rig set up to use 550 Magnum Primers... Cool deal, hope it works well; gonna get some lead and spend a day punchin paper!!!

Now, side arms... Dang - just saw a side by side .54 pistol on Gunbroker... 

Anywho, I am gonna put the .54 through it's paces; I'll letcha know...

Ron


----------

